# Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?



## Kleiner Teich (27. Sep. 2009)

Hallo , ich heiße Julian und bin 15 Jahre alt .. 
ich hatte bis jezt nur 2 Kleine Teiche , einer 500 Liter und der andere 250 Liter . Die könnt ihr in meinen anderen 2 Themen sehen .
Auf die dauer wird dies aber Langweilig , nichts zu gucken und so . Mein Opa hat einen 3000 Liter Teich mit Goldfischen , da kann man die immer Fütter und man hat was zu sehen . Jezt habe ich mir gedanken gemacht und möchte mir einen eigenen Fischteich bauen .


Er soll 1.70 Meter lang , am anfang 40 cm , dann 80 , 1.10 und am ende 1.20 meter Breit sein und um die 1 Meter / 1,10 Meter tief sein.

der 250 Liter teich wird umgeraben , der lange bachlauf kommt weg da ein Loch schaufeln , der 500 Liter teich bleibt !

Suche jezt noch ein Paar Tipps & tricks damit es kein reinfall wird . Meine eltern sagen ungefair : mach das , die teich sache gehört dir " da ihnen egal ist was mit dem Teich passiert . Natürlich würden sie mir beim buddeln helfen .

Bilder werden folgen  von Zeichnungen und der ungefairen vorstellung des teiches .

Fragen :

1 Welche form des Teiches wäre vorteilhaft ?
2 Wie / Wer verklebt /schweist mir die Teichfolie ?
3 Welche Filter Art ist für einen Kleinteich am besten ?


----------



## andreas w. (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

hallo julian, erstmal glückwunschg zu der einstellung deiner eltern. find ich gut, wie sie das handeln.

je nachdem wie weit die teiche auseinander sind - kannst du aus zwei einen machen? oder ansonsten die erde, die du aus deinem neuen teich rausgräbst verwenden, um einen hügel zu basteln, auf dem nachher ein bachlauf runterläuft und in den neuen großen teich endet.

kommt immer gut und die erde muß sowieso irgendwo hin. tips und anregungen zum bachlauf findest hier drin genug. 

ansonsten wie immer: viel spaß. mach´halt noch vor´m winter oder im neuen jahr, wenn die sonne alles wieder aufwärmt.


----------



## Kleiner Teich (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Danke schonmal für eine Antwort =D
also ich hab mal ne skizze angelegt


 
(der rechte und größere Teich soll der neue sein )

Und hier soll er hin
 

Nur  gaaaanz grobnachgemalt !!

 


@ Andreas , ich wollte auf jeden fall ein Bachlauf einbauen , Vom 500 liter teich in den "fischteich" und der Fischteich läuft über und das wasser läuft dann in den 500 liter teich .... ( siehe skizze )


----------



## Annett (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Hallo Julian.

Wegen Wasserverlusten durch Verdunstung sollte der kleinere Teich besser der "obere" Teich sein, d.h. die Pumpe ist im größeren Teich besser aufgehoben.
Warum?
Wenn in beiden Teichen sagen wir mal 10cm durch Verdunstung fehlen, dann sind das beim großen Teich deutlich mehr als bei kleinen, denn er hat ja eine größere Oberfläche.
Jetzt muss die Pumpe aber das Wasser aus dem kleinen Teich zum Großen befördern damit dieser irgendwann in den Bachlauf über läuft. Unter Umständen ist dann der kleine Teich schon leer, bevor Wasser vom großen nachläuft.
Sowas schrottet ganz flott die Pumpe und alle vorhandenen Lebewesen... 

Wenn ich ehrlich bin... bau Dir lieber einen normalen Teich und dazu einen hübschen Bachlauf und platziere den 500l Teich dort, wo er nicht ganz so auffällt. Daraus kannst Du dann einen Pflanzenfilter/Bodenfilter machen. 


Nutze den Winter zur Planung und leg lieber im Frühjahr los - jetzt wird eh nix mehr fertig und die ausgehobene Baugrube leidet nur durch Regen und Frost...


----------



## maritim (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

hallo julian,

hut ab! bei dir können sich viele erwachsen eine große scheibe abschneiden, weil du dich im vorfeld informierst und nicht erst nachfragst, wenn das kind schon in den brünnen gefallen ist!

mein tipp an dich wäre.
benutze den kleinen teich als quelle und pflanzfilter.

ich schätze das dein teich ca. 1,2 m³ haben wird.
da solltest du meinungen bei den miniteich-besitzer einholen, welche fische bei der größe in frage kommen und was an filter für die teichgröße benötigt wird.
gepumpt oder schwerkraft sollten dann deine nächsten überlegungen sein, wenn fische in den teich einzug nehmen sollen.
so kannst du schon beim buddeln den filter berücksichtigen, oder eine ecke einplanen wo der filter aufgestellt werden sollte.

ein kleiner tipp von mir wäre, das du etwas tiefer gehst...so ca. auf ,1,30m bis 1,50m.
so hättest du mehr volumen an wasser und die temperaturschwankungen halten sich im sommer etwas mehr in grenzen.
auch für den winter ist es für den teich und deren bewohner besser, wenn der teich etwas tiefer ist.

da alles auch eine finanzielle frage ist, könntest du den teich auch mit der zeit immer etwas erweitern.
als erstes könntest du den teich als naturteich anlegen und später etwas technik in den teich bringen, bevor fische in den teich eingebracht werden.
so ein teich wächst einfach mit der zeit und mit den finanziellen möglichkeiten.....war bei mir auch so!

ich habe leider von miniteichen nicht viel ahnung! habe aber schön öfters gelesen, das es interessante fischarten gibt, die in einem naturnahen teich ohne filterung und fütterung auskommen.

ich hoffe, das ich dir etwas bei deinen überlegungen / planung helfen konnte und bin mir sicher, das du die volle unterstützung vom forum bekommst. 
sicher werden dir die miniteich-besitzer mit rat und tat zur seite stehen.

werde auf jeden fall deinen beitrag weiter verfolgen und wenn ich sehe, das du etwas an technik/ material benötigst, dann schaue ich gerne nach, ob ich noch was in der garage liegen habe, was ich nicht mehr benötige....das kannst du dann gerne für lau von mir bekommen.

nochmal hut ab! solche jungen menschen wie du, braucht das hobbyteichland.


----------



## Kleiner Teich (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Julian.
> 
> Wenn in beiden Teichen sagen wir mal 10cm durch Verdunstung fehlen, dann sind das beim großen Teich deutlich mehr als bei kleinen, denn er hat ja eine größere Oberfläche.
> 
> ...



Klingt logisch , das das wasser vom kleinen  in den großen laufen soll , hätte ich aber wissen können 

Aber eine frage , was meinst du genau mit "einen normalen teich" ? jezt muss ich mich erstmal über einen pflanzen / boden filter schlau machen 

Außerdem wollte ich eigendlich nicht soviel umgraben   aber wenn es am ende hilfreicher ist mach ich das auch .

@der supi beitrag von maritim  
 Bei Fischen habe ich mir auch schon einen Kopf gemacht , dachte an goldelritzen oder ??Goldfische??? da sich die eltitzen ziemlich schnell vermehren :?

den Teich 1,30 tief buddeln  ??
ich habe nochnie ein 1.30 tiefes loch gegraben 
kann man sich da das leben einfacher machen als mit spitz hacke , spaten und einem unmotivierten Vater ? 

ohja ! was das Finanzielle angeht ähm ja meine mutter sagt auch immer aber ich bezah dir nicht alles ? weißt du was allein die folie kostet ? und da können wir auch nicht soeinen dünne nhemen usw. 
also soll ich erstmal ein teich buddeln folie rein und hauptsächlich pflanzen? 

Außerdem liegt der 500 liter teich schon so tief wie soll ich denn den anderen noch tiefer legen oO


danke für die antworten


----------



## maritim (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

hallo julian,



du bist hier nach meiner meinung in einem hervorragenden forum, wo dich alle mit rat unterstützen werden.

der eine oder andere wird dir sicher gute tipps geben, wo man  folie und vlies günstig bekommt.

auch ein gesuch im flohmarkt kann nichts schaden.
bei vielen bleiben restücke beim bau eines großen teiches übrig, die für deinen teich langen würden.
vielleicht hast du glück und kommst dadurch günstig an teichfolie und vlies.

vielleicht wäre für dich auch eine überlegung, das du nach einem großen gebrauchten fertigteich ausschau hältst.
auch hier könnte ein blick und gesuch im flohmarkt hilfreich sein.

natürlich sollte man bei der suche nach neuen und gebrauchten sachen ein blick in die bucht werfen.


----------



## Kleiner Teich (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Dabei sind meine Eltern verdammt skeptisch , was das von fremden bestellen angeht ...  mal schauen ob ich was finde und sie überreden kann ...

kauft man die folie im ganzen stück oder streifen für streifen  , und klebt sie dann ?


----------



## maritim (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

die folie und vlies kauft man am stück. auch hier kannst du mal in der bucht schauen, da einige händler auch restücke(ähnlich wie beim teppich) günstig verkaufen.
aber bitte nicht auf die schnelle was kaufen! frage immer erst im forum nach und stelle den link ein, von dem was du kaufen möchtest.


bei den meisten händlern in der bucht kannst du über paypal  kaufen, damit sind deine eltern auf der richtigen seite. wenn etwas nicht der beschreibung entspricht, dann bekommt der händler sein geld nicht.

in unserem forum hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie negative erfahrungen gemacht.
gerade bei den usern die schon länger im forum sind, kann man davon ausgehen , das alles rund läuft.
manchmal kam die ware schon bei mir an, bevor sie über den bankweg, das geld auf den konto hatten.
habe hier über das forum auch schon einiges verschenkt oder geschenkt bekommen und das geld für das porto wurde immer prompt überwiesen.
natürlich kann man nicht für jeden user die hand ins feuer legen...

schade das du nicht in meiner nähe wohnst....hier gibt es paar orte weiter auch einen jungen mann (16 jahre), der sich einen kleinen teich angelegt hat. ihr würdet euch sicher gut verstehen.


----------



## Kleiner Teich (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

hey ,

welche dicke / dichte soll die Teichfolie haben `? wenn der teich 1.20 an der tiefsten stelle wäre `?

Da ich mich im Teichbau eher weniger auskenne , und die preise nicht kenne könntest du dir die mühe machen und mir eine liste machen was ich brauche ?
zb . vlies hätte ich jezt total vergessen ! denn wenn es über unser budget hinaus geht , schminke ich mir das ganze ab 
sowas wie einen filter & co , damit ich nicht übers ohr gehauen werde !

und was meinst du mit "schau mal in der Bucht " ? was ist die bucht ?
danke


----------



## maritim (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

hallo julian,

mit der bucht ist ebay gemeint.

leider komme ich nun an einen punkt, wo ich dir nicht mehr helfen kann, weil ich mich nicht mit miniteichen nicht auskenne.
könnte mir vorstellen, das man hier nicht so starke folie und vlies braucht, wie bei den großen teichen. 
aus den bauch würde ich sagen, das du grob 150 euro für folie und vlies rechnen musst.
wegen dem filter musst du warten, was dir die anderen user raten...hängt wahrscheinlich von der fischart ab....

habe etwas im internet gefunden, wo du grob ausrechnen kannst, was du an m² für folie und vlies benötigst.
http://www.teichfolien.org/teichbau2.php

@ moderatoren
solltet der link nicht erwünscht sein, dann löscht ihn bitte....habe leider auf die schnelle keine neutrale online berechnung gefunden.

*nun sind die minteichbesitzer und teichprofis gefragt, das ihr julian helft, was er für material benötigt!
auch bei der fischart für die teichgröße brauch julian eure hilfe*


----------



## Kleiner Teich (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Danke dir trozdem für die ganzen antworten 

nunja , wäre echt nett wenn mir jemand alles auflisten könnte was ich genau brauche oder was er mir empfiehlt , zb bei der Filtersache , oder brauche ich überhaupt garkeinen ? dachte an goldelritzen oder evt. goldfische !
wie teuer wäre der Filter ?

alles dinge die ich beachten muss , ein kleines grundwissen habe ich schon !

danke im voraus !


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Hallo Julian, 

bedenke bei Deiner Planung das Du bei einem so kleinen Teich und der angestrebten Tiefe sehr steile Wände bekommen wirst. 
Persönlich würde ich bei einem Teich in der Größe eeher auf Fische verzichten. Du hast auf Dauer mehr davon. 

Hast Du Dir hier im Forum mal das Basiswissen durchgelesen ? 
Da stehen viele interessante Hinweise für Anfänger. 

Viel Spaß beim Planen 
wünscht 
Wuzzel


----------



## Kleiner Teich (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Ja, das basiswissen habe ich mir schoneinmal durchgelesen, wollte den neuen Teich aber nur wegen der Fische bauen vielleicht kann ich ja den 500 liter teich woanders hinmachen und einen größeren teich buddeln .. habe ja noch den Winter Zeit zu planen '!


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Wenn Du Platzt hast und willst gern Fische, dann bau so groß Du kannst, im Verhältnis wird
ein größerer Teich nicht so viel mehr kosten. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## maritim (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

hallo julian,

das war auch meine vermutung was wuzzel geschrieben hat...
es ist besser, wenn man bei der teichgröße keine fische einsetzt.
vielleicht sollte deine frage mehr dahingehen, ab welcher teichgröße man fische einbringen kann, die in einem naturnahen miniteich ohne filterung auskommen.
oder welche teichgröße für welche fischart das richtige ist........

ich habe zwar von miniteichen keine ahnung, aber ich kann dir etwas mit auf den weg geben, was ich heute unabhängig von der teichgröße machen würde.

als erstes würde ich mir den teich schön anlegen und bepflanzen, dann würde ich ein jahr warten bis sich die pflanzen und biologie voll entwickelt haben.
so kannst du deine erste erfahrungen sammeln und der zweite schritt ist je nach teichgröße das einbringen von fischen und technik .....beides entsprechend der teichgröße.


----------



## Kleiner Teich (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Alles klar 
also goldelritzen kann man ab 1000 liter haben , ich weiß nicht genau wie man die literzahl eines teiches ausrechnen soll (länge mal breite mal höhe geht ja schlecht , ist kein würfel) 

Ich wüsste grad nurnicht wohin dann , mit dem 500 liter Plastikbecken , UND dem 250 liter becken da KÖNNTE man sich doch ein Wunderschönes wasserspiel draus amchen oder ?  aber ich denke da fehlt mir der Platz für , ich schieß morgen nochmal ein foto von dem ganzen , und versuche mal ein kleinen Plan zu machen .
PS:
Wie gesagt , jeder Tipp würde mir helfen ! 
Ich bzw meine Eltern würden ungern  all zuviel (200 € müsste ich schon den besten Dackelblick anwenden ) ausgeben und hier im flomarkt habe ich nich nikkes gefunden , vielleicht kommt ja noch was , nach dem Winter

(Nebenbei , einer unserer Nachbarn hat im garten ein ca . 300-400 bis höhstens 500 literbecken und dort kann man wonderschön die 3-4 goldfische sehen , da ärgere ich mich schwarz 1. über die unwissenheit und 2. das selbst ich keine haben kann/will da mein Teich zu klein ist ) nur mal nebenbei gesagt =)

GRuß ,JUlian


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Ganz ehrliche Meinung... 200 Euro fuer nen Teichbau sind sehr sehr sehr wenig ! 
Du bist auf weitere Sponsoren, oder Geld aus nem Ferienjob angewisen denke ich. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Kleiner Teich (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Ganz ehrliche Meinung... 200 Euro fuer nen Teichbau sind sehr sehr sehr wenig !
> Du bist auf weitere Sponsoren, oder Geld aus nem Ferienjob angewisen denke ich.
> 
> Gruß
> Wolf




werde bei opa & co betteln müssen , wieviel schäzt du für das ganze ? folie , vlies , sand (welcher untergrund !? ) , Gute Pflanzen (WElche ? )

danke im voraus


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Hallo Julian, 
ich werd Dir ja Deine Planung nicht abnehmen 
Stell doch mal ne Liste zusammen, was Du alles benötigst und dann schau, was das so ca. kosten könnte. Und dann brauch ich nicht schätzen, sondern Du hast ne fundiert geplante Kostenaufstellung. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## heiko-rech (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Hallo,

was die Kosten und das Sparen angeht:

Im Frühling haben die meisten Baumärkte Teichfolie im Angebot. Ich habe für meine Folie, 1,5mm dick 3,90 Euro je m" bezahlt. Bezüglich der Ufergestaltung bin ich ja mittlerweile ein Fan von Ufermatten. Schau mal bei Naturagard. Da brauchst du auch nicht so viel davon, daher ist der Preis für die Matten auch nicht so schlimm.

Sand, Kies etc. bloß nicht im Baumarkt kaufen! Entweder bei einer Baufirma fragen oder im größeren Baustoffhandel kaufen.

Bei Ebay bin ich mal auf einen Händler gestoßen, der Heissner Pumpen sehr günstig verkaufte. Die hatten alle Schäden an der Verpackung. such mal dort nach diesen Pumpen.

Bei den Pflanzen, würde ich einfach mal rumfragen, wer dir was abgeben kann. Z.B. der Nachbar mit den Goldfischen.

Bezüglich Filter:
Da gibt es unzählige Bauvorschläge, wie man sowas kostengünstig selbst machen kann. Ich finde diesen Tread hier sehr gut:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17792/?q=flie%DF

Arbeite dich mal da durch.

Was die Fische angeht: Ich habe auch einen recht kleinen Teich (ca. 3.000L) Darin leben derzeit 2 Goldfische, 2 __ Shubunkin, 3 Schleierschwänze und 2 __ Sonnenbarsche. Das ist schon recht stark besetzt, vor allem weil die Goldfische jetzt schon ca. 15cm groß sind und noch wachsen werden. Daher würde ich dir erst ab 2.500L zu Goldfischen raten. Ich habe hier im Forum mal Regenbogen-Elritzen gesehen. die fand ich auch sehr schön.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Hi Julian,
ein Teichbau kan heftig teuer oder recht billig sein...
Bei Teichen, bei denen der Preis sich an der Folie orientiert (1 mm PVC a ±5€), kannst Du mit Technik nicht viel erwarten (sprich: wie im Pferdehof: tägliche Kontrolle). :?
Die von den Teilnehmern angesprochenen Verbesserungen betreffen nicht nur die allgemeine Stabilität, sondern auch die Service-Intervalle. Wenn man nur wenig Geld verdient, ist das erst mal kein Unterschied. E sei denn, während einer Klausur-Vorbereitung kratzen mehrere Fische ab... :evil :evil :evil.
Mein Fazit: Zeit ist teurer als Geld, auch wenn man letzteres nicht hat. Timing bestimmt also die Knete.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Hallo Julian,

auch von mir ein herzliches Hallo. Die Angst vorm Buddeln kann ich Dir nehmen. Das ist halb so wild. Ein guter Spaten und ein paar Muckis, mehr brauchst Du nicht. Hab ich auch von Hand gemacht und ich bin schon fast ne Oma  

Am Besten, Du machst ne grobe Schätzung Deiner Teichfolie und Vlies und rechnest Dir aus, wie groß der Teich geldbeutelmäßig werden darf. Denn es bringt dir nichts, wenn Du Dein Loch gebuddelt hast und Dein Geld reicht nicht für qualitativ gutes Füllmaterial. Bei einer Super-Billig-Folie legst Du unterm Strich immer drauf. Mit den Fischen würde ich warten, bis der Teich sich "zu Hause fühlt", d.h. sich alle Schwebstoffe gesetzt haben und die Pflanzen aktiv sind. Das dauert ne zeitlang.

Frag ruhig weiter, hab ich auch gemacht. Und viel Spass beim Teichbau !!!!


----------



## Kleiner Teich (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Ich guck heut wieder ins forum und bääm soviele antworten   Danke !

Vielen dank für die tipps , wie man an steine rankommt  usw. 

habe heute direkt noch Bilder gemacht 

hier nochmal meine Fläche die ich Nutzen kann :

 

und da sind diese abhangsteine 

 

Wenn ich umgraben würde , vielleicht dahin ...

 

und um den teich (Folie verdecken) solche Steine wollte ich mir eigendlich im Baumarkt holen ...

 


und Hier die nachbarteiche , in dem ersten sieht man vielleicht  1 - 2 __ goldfisch/e


----------



## heiko-rech (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Hallo,

nur ganz kurz, ich hab grad wenig Zeit:

Die Steine würde ich nicht nehmen, die sind recht teuer und sehen nach einem Jahr auch nicht wirklich viel besser aus, als andere Steine. Ich habe sog. Wasserbausteine genommen. Da gibt es verschiedene Gesteine. Die Tonne sollte so bei ca. 50 Euro liegen. Du kannst auch mal in einem Steinbruch fragen. 

Zu Nachbars Teichen:
Echte Fische sind da Stilbruch, Plastikfische wären da passender. also auf diese Teiche mußt du nicht neidisch sein.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Kleiner Teich (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Gibt es welche bein Raiffeisenmarkt ? wir haben hier kein Steinbruch ...

ich ertsell jezt mal Pläne , die Teiche umgraben oder so ... könnt gleich schaun was ich mir da asugedacht habe


----------



## Kleiner Teich (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Also der Plan :
die beiden Plastikschalen umgraben 
ungefähr  dahin . habe ausgemessen und die hauptpunkte makiert , so müsse das ziemlich genau sein . 
 

 und 

 

Das heißt den ganen platz , der hier vom kleinen bis zum großen Teich ist , könnte ich nutzen .

 

Habe da grademal eine Frage , wenn man sich die Folie da bei Ebay bestellt , bekommt man die Folie in streifen oder in einem stück ?


MfG Julian


----------



## maritim (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

hallo julian,

die folie bekommst du am stück.
teich ausheben und messen, was du an folie und vlies brauchst.
weiter oben habe ich dir auch einen link eingestellt, wie man die größe von teichfolie berechen kann.
steine würde ich mir beim baustoffhändler besorgen.
habt ihr euch schon gedanken gemacht, wohin die erde kommt die für den teich ausgehoben wird.


----------



## maritim (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

hallo julian,

habe mir gerade nochmal gedanken gemacht.

schau dir mal bitte folgenden link an.....habe nur den anbieter wegen dem schönen bild genommen! 
@ moderatoren wenn der link nicht gewünscht ist, dann bitte entfernen.
http://cgi.ebay.de/AL-KO-T-1000-Fer...eich?hash=item255682445c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

ich glaube, das wäre die beste alternative für dich und passt in den rahmen von 200 euro.
so ein teil mit tausend liter kostet 185 euro inklusive versand.
so hast du nichts mit folie am hut und kommst günstig dabei weg.
da dein teich auch recht viel mit wurzeln in berührung kommt, wäre so eine schale auch besser als eine folie.

schau dir mal ganz unten, das bild von dem anbieter an.
so könntest du es auch bei dir aufbauen.... dann hättest du 2x 500 l die du als pflanzfilter verwenden könntest und dann einen größeren teich der zum schluss kommt.

würde auch meiner meinung nach am besten zu euren garten passen

so hättest du die wenigste arbeit und mit paar großen steinen, die man überall findet und einer ladung reihnkiesel sieht die sache super aus.

pflanzen kannst du von mir im frühjahr für lau bekommen.


----------



## Kleiner Teich (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Hatte mich eigendlich schon sehr auf einen folienteich und irgendwann auch Fische gefreut ....

Mit der asugehobenden erde würde ich das Loch vom 500 literteich zuschütten , und dann den 250 liter teich höher legen . damit das wasser von Teich zu teich laufen könnte.

Wenn ich mir die mühe mache , einen Teich in unseren kleinen garten zu buddeln , dann doch nicht nur um irgendwelche pflanzen reinzustellen 
dann kann ich auch meine teiche wie sie jezt sind lassen , und mehr bepflanzen .

. mfg Julian


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Peter, 

eine Teichschale ist im Verhältnis fast immer teurer und vor allem unflexibler als Folie. 
Nur allein mit der Folie ist es ja nicht getan, da werden noch Filter Pflanzen Deko usw benötigt.

für das Geld bekommt man jedenfalls ne Menge Folie und Vlies 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Ach so... zum Budget noch mal. 
Es sollte auch bewusst sein, das der Teich laufende Kosten verursacht. 
Vor allem werden da Stromkosten für die Pumpe ins Gewicht fallen. 

Wuzzel


----------



## Kleiner Teich (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Wenn man __ Moderlieschen und Goldelritzen einsezt , braucht man direkt einen Filter ? :shock

kann ich nicht einfach in den 500 und 250 liter teich unmengen an unterwasserpflanzen stopfen und dann das wasser in den großen teich laufen lassen ? 

Und wenn nein , muss man den Filter Tag und Nacht laufen lassen?
wäre besser wenn ich nur den Nachtstrom nutzen könnte

(EDIT) Ich habe im mom. schon eine Pumpe am Laufen





Ich habe mir auch schon Ziemlich viele gedanken gemacht , und u.a einen Plan erstellt:


Schritte:

1 Plastikschalen Leer machen 
2 Rausholen 
3 Den Bachlauf  auflösen 
Eine Leere Fläche entsteht 
4 Steine Weg werfen 
5 Mit Farbe und Faden die Teich Umrandung  Malen 
6 Teich loch nach Plan ausheben 
7Vlies verlegen (evt. Teppich unten drunter )
8Teichfolie Verlegen
9mit Gewichten befestigen 
10Grund mit Kiesel auslegen 
11Pflanzenbottiche an ihre stelle setzen
12 Wasser hineinfüllen
Das Ufer gestalten
13 Kies über die Plane schütten
14Einzelne Blumentöpfe zwischen stellen
15Rasenkantsteine zur Abtrennung zur Wiese 
Die Plastikschalen
16 Löcher graben 
17Schaalen einsetzen 
18Grund mit Sand auslegen
19 Bepflanzen 
20 Die Höhen versetzten Teiche durch Bachläufe Verbinden 

Materialien
Alter Kleiner Teppich                             0€
Teich Folie , Vlies                                  142.485 €           Ebay
Rheinkiesel                                               20.00 €           Baumarkt
Wasserpflanzen                                         10.00  €      Forum , nur versand 
Steine zur Verkleidung                           000.00 €       Fluss
Rasenkantsteine                                           


Max. 200 €


----------



## maritim (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

hallo wuzzel,

ich finde, das eine günstige 1000l teichschale für 185 euro im verhältnis nicht so teuer ist.
wenn ich sehe, was so alles neben dem teich steht, dann muss julian wegen der ganzen wurzeln eine teichfolie/nehmen die ca. bei 180 euro liegt.

kleine teiche mit folie auslegen ist wesendlich schwieriger als große teiche.
kleine teiche bestehen bei der form wie sie julian angestrebt nur aus falten.

julian müsste sich bei einer teichschale auch nicht mit der kapillarsperre befassen.
wenn die  kapillarsperre  bei einer teichfolie vernünftig gemacht wird , dann geht auch einiges an material drauf , das die folie vernünftig versteckt wird.

die teichschalen kann man mehr oder minder eingraben und man wirft paar steine / rheinkiesel um die teichschale und fertig ist der lack. 

ein teil von dem aushub könnte er für einen kleinen höhenunterschied verwenden, damit das wasser von der einen zur anderen teichschale läuft.

in dem link den ich paar beiträge weiter vorne eingestellt habe, hat der verkäufer von der teichschale  eine sehr schöne lösung gezeigt, wo das wasser von teichschale zu teichschale fließt.

so könnte julian seine teichschalen die er schon hat weiter verwenden......
die schale mit 250l und die schale mit 500l könnte er als pflanzfilter/biofilter nutzen.
wenn die beiden schalen richtig angelegt werden, dann hat er einen hervorragenden biologischen filter.
später könnte er sich noch einen druckfilter zulegen, den er vor die erste und zweite schale setzt.
die druckfilter bekommt man in der bucht neu /gebraucht nachgeworfen und bei vielen ist sogar ein uvc integriert.

das könnte meiner meinung nach, auf kleinsten raum eine vernünftige lösung geben.
der eigentliche miniteich mit 1000l hätte eine vorgeschaltete biologische stufe von 750l .
mit solch einer biologischen stufe bekommt er keinen stress mit seinem wasser.
wenn nach einem jahr alles eingelaufen und kleiner druckfilter zwischen geschaltet wird, dürfte eigentlich nichts schief gehen.


----------



## maritim (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

hallo julian,

es ist vollkommen normal, das man am anfang große lücken vom teichwissen hat.
darum ist am anfang nicht an fische zu denken! egal welche lösung du anstrebst, solltest du erstmal ein jahr erfahrungen sammeln und schauen, das dein teich eine vernünftige biologie aufbaut und perfektioniert wird.
du wirst im ersten jahr auf genügend probleme stosen , weil anfangs erstmal alles verrückt spielt. deine wasserwerte werden sich ständig verändern, eine fadenalgen, schwebealgenplage wird kommen, das nitritpaket wird dich ärgern....usw., usw......
hier ist auf keinen fall an fische zu denken! das endet in kurzer zeit mit fischen in der größten katastrophe

sammle erstmal erfahrung mit einem naturreich und den wasserwerten, das ist voraussetzung, das du die zusammenhänge verstehst.
ohne dieses grundrissen geht der schuss mit fischen im teich nach hinten los.
du wirst hier im forum zahlreiche beiträge finden, wo das kind in den brunnen gefallen ist, weil hinten und vorne nichts an den teichen gestimmt hat.

du hast dir ein sehr interessantes hobby ausgesucht und wenn einem das teichfieber einmal gepackt hat, dann lässt es einem nie wieder los.
aber denke daran, das alles schritt für schritt gemacht werden muss, damit es dir spaß macht und keine lebewesen darunter leiden müssen.

es ist auch alles eine frage der kosten! wenn fische im teich sind, müssen die wasserwerte kontrolliert werden. diese wassertester kosten eine menge geld!
dann kann es sein das du die wasserwerte zb. mit gh+, kh+ verbessern musst...auch diese mittel sind teuer......

daher mein ernstgemeinter rat! als erstes einen vernünftigen naturreich anlegen und erfahrungen sammeln und dann kommt erst der zweite schritt.


----------



## Kleiner Teich (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Dazu möchte ich jezt auchmal etwas sagen .
Mein Opa hat einen 3000 Liter teich , kaum Unterwasserpflanzen , und rund um 20 Goldfische drin , die haben jezt grad ca . 40 kleine schwarze goldfischbabys , und auch so sieht es nicht so aus als ob die fische unglücklich wären .
Sie schwimmen munter umher und sind auch sonst putzmunter !

Ich glaub er hat noch nie etwas von wasserwerten geschweige denn einer Kapillarsperre gehört .

Einmal am tag bekommen sie Futter .

endweder  macht  Ihr ein großes Pallaber  , nur um ein paar kleine Fische zu halten, oder ich bin einfach zu geblendet , von nachbarsteiche & co , und mein Wissen was Fische wirklich zum überleben brauchen außer n 1000 liter becken und futter ist einfach zu klein .

Es erinnert mich 'Stark an die themen die ich Vorher aufgemacht habe , ich suche tipps um es zu machen , und dann schwankt es eher an hinderungen es zu tuhen als tipps. Also ich könnte 200€ lockermachen , um iim garten ein paar fische zu halten , ist das echt zuviel verlangt ?

Gruß Julian .            (nicht böse nehm komm grad von der schule)


----------



## maritim (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

hallo julian,

du bekommst doch gerade eine menge anregungen und die user geben sich echt mühe, das sie dir helfen .
hier sind leute im forum, die sich schon länger mit fischen und teich befassen und zum teil jahrzehnte lange erfahrung haben.

wir können dir nur sagen, wie man es richtig macht, damit es später kein böses erwachen für dich und die tiere gibt.

du möchtest sicher für dich und deinen teich eine gute lösung haben, damit dir das hobby spaß macht. wenn später teich bewohner einziehen sollten, dann möchtet du doch sicher auch für sie das beste?

du hast hier im forum nach rat gefragt und den bekommst du auch!



Kleiner Teich schrieb:


> endweder  macht  Ihr ein großes Pallaber  , nur um ein paar kleine Fische zu halten, oder ich bin einfach zu geblendet , von nachbarsteiche & co , und mein Wissen was Fische wirklich zum überleben brauchen außer n 1000 liter becken und futter ist einfach zu klein .



als ich meinen teich gebaut habe, ging es mir so ähnlich wie dir.
habe mich umgeschaut was die anderen in der gegend machen und gesehen das alles "bestens"(heute haben sie die teiche oder fische nicht mehr) funktioniert.
also....... loch ausgehoben, folie und vlies ausgelegt, rand und teichgestaltung gemacht, etwas an technik eingebracht, pflanzen im teich eingepflanzt.
paar wochen später paar fische rein und dann gingen die katastrophen los........

im nachhinein ist dann alles eingetroffen was ich in den foren gelesen habe!
anfangs dachte ich auch, das die in den foren einen an der waffel haben und habe mich an alles orientiert was in der umgebung einen teich hatte.

aus bitterer erfahrung kann ich heute sagen, das ich besser gleich auf die foren gehört hätte!

ps.
fische können nicht schreien und sie leiden stille!


----------



## Kleiner Teich (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Hast ja recht 

aber das Ziel dieser Planung war eigendlich nur , Fische halten zu können .


Also werd ich doch lieber von den erfahrenden tipps (versuchen ) umsetzen 
damit das Kind nicht in den Brunnen fällt , wie du immer so schön sagst 



Gruß Julian


----------



## maritim (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

julian, das kann ja auch gerne dein ziel sein!
aber es braucht alles seine zeit und alles sollte schritt für schritt gemacht werden und es muss auf fische ausgelegt werden

und schau mal....erstes sagst du , das bei deinem opa auch alles bestens ist.

aber in einem anderen beitrag schreibst du das.



Kleiner Teich schrieb:


> Der Teich meines Opas ist mal umgekippt , da hat er ein Zeug bekommen , sollte biologisch die ich glaube Schwebealgen bekämpfen (wasserprobe abgeben) hat aber nichts genuzt , ein Zeug , was jezt nichtmehr Prodoziert wird hat er reingekippt , innerhalt weniger Sekunden war der Teich wieder Klar wie klärchen , den Fischen ist auch nichts passiert .
> Aber ist auch nicht das ware ...
> 
> Gruß Julian



das ist ein sicheres zeichen, das am teich einiges nicht stimmt!
viele schwebealgen und fadenalgen sind ein sicheres zeichen, das etwas nicht stimmt.
kann sein, das die bombe in kurzer zeit platzt.


und darum nimm es uns nicht sooooooooo übel, das wir dir schreiben wie man es richtig macht.
so kannst du als junger mensch deinem opa und deinen eltern zeigen wie man es richtig macht. und das man eine verantwortung gegenüber der natur und tieren im teich tragen muss.


----------



## Kleiner Teich (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Er sagt , weil in diesem Sommer besonders viel Sonne auf den Teich geschienen hat ... is aber auch egal , zurück zum Thema ,
wenn man einen Folien teich bauen sollte , welche höhe sollte der rand haben ? 
ich dachte an ca 30 cm für irgendwelche pflanzen .

Mf'G Julian


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*



maritim schrieb:


> ich finde, das eine günstige 1000l teichschale für 185 euro im verhältnis nicht so teuer ist.
> wenn ich sehe, was so alles neben dem teich steht, dann muss julian wegen der ganzen wurzeln eine teichfolie/nehmen die ca. bei 180 euro liegt.



Wie rechnest Du das ? Rechnerisch braucht man für 1000 liter Teich genau 
9 qm Folie (rein mathematisch) ! geben wir als verschnitt, überstand etc. großzügig 50 % dazu dann kostet nach Deiner Rechnung der QM Folie und Vlies über 13 Euro pro QM !?!?! In welcher Apotheke soll Julian denn bestellen ? 

Außerdem hat die Teichschale mit 1000liter absolut keine geeignete Tiefe um Fische darin überwintern zu lassen.

Julian, auch wenn wir Dir teilweise sagen, was eben mit dem Budget nicht geht, so geht doch ne Menge aber eben vielleicht nicht alles. Wenn Du Dich von dem Gedanken Fischteich löst und stattdessen ein Biotop für allerlei andere Lebewesen schaffst kommst Du locker mit dem Budget hin und hast nicht den Stress, den Du mit einem zu kleinen Teich ggf. mit Fischen haben kannst. 

Wir reden hier davon Lebewesen zu halten und da sollte es von vornherein nicht als erstes ums Geld (hier 200 Euro) sondern als erstes um die optimalen Bedingungen für die Lebewesen gehen und erst dann ums Geld. 
Ich selber baue seit einiger Zeit einen Teich, und ich selber mache beim Bau die Erfahrung, das wenn ich es ordentlich machen will ich sehr viel mehr Geld brauche als eigentlich geplant. Auch deswegen geht es bei mir nicht mit riesen Schritten vorran. Aber ich mach es lieber langsam und nicht sofort, aber dafür möglichst richtig. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## maritim (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

hallo wuzzel,

ich gebe mich geschlagen  hatte einen fehler in meiner rechnung


----------



## Kleiner Teich (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Okay , schritt für schritt ,

Könnte ich , wenn ich ein biotop gebastellt habe im nachinein technik und fische hineinbrungen ? das ich dann nach einem jahr nochmal , (wieviel kostet das aufrüsten ?) 100€ reinstecke ? so wie  es Peter schonmal gesagt hat ?

MfG Julian


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Da gehen die Meinungen weit auseinander. 

Meine Meinung ist dazu: Fischteich = so groß wie möglich ! 
Wirklich problemlos und stabil laufen meist Teiche ab 10000 liter. 
Einige Leute mit Erfahrung und entsprechender Technik erzielen auch mit ca. 5000 litern 
noch zufriedenstellende Ergebnisse. 
Bei Teichen die deutlich kleiner sind muss man entweder mit Chemie arbeiten, wie Dein Onkel oder der Teich wird nicht stabil und zufriedenstellend auf Dauer laufen. In der Krankheitenecke liest man am meisten von Krankheiten in eben diesen kleinen Teichen. 
Du bist alt genug um selber darauf zu kommen, das da ein Zusammenhang bestehen könnte. 

Das ist meine Meinung. 
Andere haben andere Meinungen, und die können ja begründen warum es auch anders geht und Dir beim Planen eines kleinen Fischteiches helfen. 
Ich kann es guten Gewissens nicht tun. 

Viele Grüße Wuzzel 

P.S. 
Ein Teich ist auch ein echter Teich ohne Fische !


----------



## Kleiner Teich (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Ich glaube Wuzzel hat es geschafft mich zu überzeugen.
denke ich werde einfach an meinen anderen 2 Teichen arbeiten . 

Gruß julian


----------



## Bebel (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Hallo Julian

Ich habe in irgendeinem Beitrag hier im Forum von Aquariumfischen gelesen, die man im Sommer auch in einen kleinen Teich setzen kann (natürlich mit Filter und Beschattung an heißen Tagen).

Das bedeutet jedoch,daß Du die Fische zum Herbst hin aus dem Teich fangen müsstest und in ein Aquarium umsiedeln müsstest - vielleicht gibt es ja ein gebrauchtes Aquarium und entsprechenden Filter für Dein Geld zu kaufen. 

Du hättest dann auch im Winter etwas von den Fischen, müsstest Dich dann jedoch auch mit der Aquaristik vertraut machen.

Bin selbst kein Aquariumbesitzer aber vielleicht kann Dir jemand anderes seine Erfahrungen mitteilen, bzw. vielleicht weiß jemand mehr dazu, ob diese Möglichkeit in Betracht kommt.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Kleiner Teich (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Hey ,
danke für den Ratschalg , würde den nichts passieren mit aquarium- Fischen und meinen Ganzen Molchen ? Und ich denke das ein aquarium nich ein stückchen komplizierter ist als ein Teich und man muss sich mehr drum kümmern , weiß nicht ob meine Eltern etwas dagegeen hätten ...

Lg Julian


----------



## Bebel (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Hallo Julian

Sicher ist die Pflege eines Aquariums aufwendiger als die Pflege eines Teiches.
Du solltest Dir im Vorfeld schon genau überlegen, ob Du Spaß daran hast Dich damit zu beschäftigen.

Ob __ Molche und Aquariumfische sich vertragen muß Dir jemand anderes beantworten, es liegt wohl dran was für Fische das sind.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Hallo, 
da würd ich widersprechen, im großen und ganzen macht ein Teich sicher mehr oder genau so viel Arbeit wie ein AQ, Es kommt natuerlich auf den Einzelfall an. 
Wer Tiere halten will, egal welche, muss sich immer kümmern. 
Ein Aquarium ist unendlich einfacher zu Handhaben, als ein Teich, weil eben bestimmte (Umwelt)Faktoren zwar auf den Teich einwirken, aber nicht auf das AQ. 

Beispiel: Laub im Herbst... gibts im AQ nicht 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Bebel (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Verwirklichung des Fischteich's ! ?*

Ok 

Hab wie gesagt keine Ahnung von Aquarien. dachte nur bei einem so kleinen Volumen wie Aquarien so haben, sei es schwieriger ein Gleichgewicht herzustellen, da die Natur ja auch wenig, bis gar nicht helfen kann.

Gruß Bebel


----------

